# Tv



## yocita

Cómo se pronuncia estas siglas en español: TV / TVE?

Gracias por adelantado!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Em espanhol da Espanha: TV = "tê ube"; TVE = "tê ube ê"
Em espanhol latino americano: TV = "tê bê" (*corta* ou *chica*); em alguns países, "tê vê"; TVE = "Tê bê ê" ou "tê vê ê".

Desculpe, mas não conheço a grafia para sons.


----------



## nilperez

Não sou da Espanha, mas acho que é:



WhoSoyEu said:


> Em espanhol da Espanha: TV = "tê u*v*e"; TVE = "tê u*v*e ê"
> Em espanhol latino americano: TV = "tê bê" (*corta* ou *chica*); em alguns países, "tê vê"; TVE = "Tê bê ê" ou "tê vê ê".
> 
> Desculpe, mas não conheço a grafia para sons.


----------



## okporip

Mas não é verdade que (na Argentina, ao menos) o mais comum é dizer "tele" em vez de "tê uve" ou "tê vê"?


----------



## nilperez

Certo, na Argentina dizemos *tele *


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Amigos, a questão aqui parece ser pronúncia, e não palavras. Pelo menos, foi o que entendi do primeiro post.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Quién te ha visto y quien _te vé_ 

BBVA (como el Banco) 'be' 'be' 'uve' 'a'
Es el único caso que en Argentina llamamos a la 'v corta' como 'uve'.

Saludos,
Ivo



WhoSoyEu said:


> Amigos, a questão aqui parece ser pronúncia, e não palavras. Pelo menos, foi o que entendi do primeiro post.


----------



## Tomby

WhoSoyEu said:


> Amigos, a questão aqui parece ser pronúncia, e não palavras. Pelo menos, foi o que entendi do primeiro post.


E entendeu certo. 
Nós pronunciámos como disse o Nilperez embora não haja diferencia na pronúncia entre o *b* (_be_) e o *v* (_uve_). Parece uma contradição, mas é assim.
Por outro lado há tempo que não se ouve denominar ao *b* [_be alta_] e ao *v* [be baja].
É engraçado, mas nunca dizemos "_be-eme-uve doble_", sempre "_be-eme-uve_" {_bemeuve_} quando falamos de um carro ou mota BMW.
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Engraçado, nós na Argentina dizemos: 'be eme doble ve' BMW 
Se, por acaso, tivermos de soletrar um sobrenome com duplo B, dizemos, por exemplo Abbondanzieri: a dos b larga o...etc., etc.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Yo me acostumbré a decir "be larga" y "be corta". Me cuesta mucho seguir a los españoles cuando hablan "ube" (no los escucho hablar "uve"). Y al "w" le digo "doble be".

Che Ivonne, cuantas saudades...


----------



## okporip

WhoSoyEu said:


> (...) los españoles cuando hablan "ube" (no los escucho hablar "uve").



WhoSoyEu,

Essa sua observação me deixou curioso, já que leio no seu perfil que  você é nativo do espanhol. Se é verdade que não há diferença de pronúncia  entre "b" e "v" em espanhol (post do Tomb), o que você quer exatamente dizer ao relatar  que não escuta os espanhóis dizerem "uve", mas sim "ube"...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

O que eu quis dizer é que eu os escuto falar "ube" e não "uve".

Ex.: BBVA - Be-be-ube-a...


----------



## okporip

WhoSoyEu said:


> O que eu quis dizer é que eu os escuto falar "ube" e não "uve".
> 
> Ex.: BBVA - Be-be-ube-a...



Mas se um espanhol (Tomb) diz que não há diferença entre a pronúncia do *b* (_be_) e do *v* (_uve_), não entendo como um nativo do espanhol (você) pode "escutar" que alguém esteja dizendo *b *e não *v*.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

okporip said:


> Mas se um espanhol (Tomb) diz que não há diferença entre a pronúncia do *b* (_be_) e do *v* (_uve_), não entendo como um nativo do espanhol (você) pode "escutar" que alguém esteja dizendo *b *e não *v*.


Primeiro, porque minha interpretação à frase do Tomb é que, se não há diferença de pronúncias, ambas se pronunciam "be"; e segundo, porque tenho bom ouvido, convivo com espanhóis (madrilenhos, galegos, e bascos), vou à Espanha pelo menos duas vezes por ano, e os escuto falar "ube".


----------



## okporip

WhoSoyEu said:


> Primeiro, porque minha interpretação à frase do Tomb é que, se não há diferença de pronúncias, ambas se pronunciam "be"; e segundo, porque tenho bom ouvido, convivo com espanhóis (madrilenhos, galegos, e bascos), vou à Espanha pelo menos duas vezes por ano, e os escuto falar "ube".



Não se trata tanto de "bom ouvido", mas de como representar o que se ouve. Entendo o que você diz do seguinte modo: todos os espanhóis que conhece, você os escuta pronunciar os sons iniciais de palavras como *belleza* o *victoria* do mesmo modo, e esse modo é marcadamente bilabial (um modo que o falante do português brasileiro registra como *b*), e nunca labiodental (um que ele escuta como *v*). Embora eu não não viaje com frequência à Espanha, nem conheça tantos espanhóis, minha percepção da questão é outra: eu diria que as pronúncias marcadamente bilabial, marcadamente labiodental e intermediárias convivem; uma mesma pessoa pode pronunciar de maneiras diferentes a mesma palavra em duas ocasiões distintas, dependendo sabe-se lá do quê.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

okporip said:


> Não se trata tanto de "bom ouvido", mas de como representar o que se ouve.


Como eu disse mais acima, não conheço a grafia dos sons.


----------



## Istriano

okporip said:


> Mas se um espanhol (Tomb) diz que não há diferença entre a pronúncia do *b* (_be_) e do *v* (_uve_), não entendo como um nativo do espanhol (você) pode "escutar" que alguém esteja dizendo *b *e não *v*.



Reparei que os cantores espanhóis pronunciam *v* como [v] quando cantam, e não como * ou [β]:  [vivo, siɣomiðestino]...
*


----------



## okporip

WhoSoyEu said:


> Como eu disse mais acima, não conheço a grafia dos sons.



A ver se nos entendemos, WhoSoyEu... Porque "grafia dos sons", se se tratar do alfabeto fonético internacional, eu tampouco domino. Talvez o nosso problema de comunicação passe pelas expressões bilabial e labiodental, das quais posso prescindir. Eu diria, então, que tomei as suas colocações da seguinte forma: na pronúncia dos espanhóis, você escuta os sons iniciais de palavras como *belleza* o *victoria* do mesmo  modo: como *"be"*, isto é, como o *b*, e não o *v*, do português brasileiro. Já com base no meu ouvido, a pronúncia espanhola de palavras como as acima oscilaria entre formas que se parecem ao *b *e ao *v* do português e a outras que estariam entre ambos.


----------

